

Why does subtracting these two times (in 1927) give a strange result? - amalantony06


======
mooism2
You're in China. They adjusted the local time zone.
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6841333/why-is-
subtractin...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6841333/why-is-subtracting-
these-two-times-in-1927-giving-a-strange-result/6841479#6841479)

------
sp332
You should delete this post and make a new one with an actual URL.

